# Kimber Pro CDP II Slide Stop...



## Guest

Today at the range I had 3 FTF's... No ammo jamming, just the slide locking back with ammo still in the mag. It's happened a couple other of times over the last couple of range trips. I've read on a few other forums that this sometimes happens to the 1911's and it's due to the slide stop. Anyone else experience this type of FTF...? and how was it remedied...? 

I just ordered a wilson combat slide stop in hopes that it will do the trick.


----------



## Charlie

Don't have a clue. Never had that problem. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck

What mags are U using?

Try a combination of different mags and the new slide stop.

Its been a while, but I have heard of this before. I think either Kimber can do their magic on the slide stop, or U might very well fix it w/ the wilson stop.


----------



## scooter

If ya still have problems after installing the wilsons let me know and Ill talk ya thru it :-D :-D


----------



## Guest

Shipwreck said:


> What mags are U using?
> 
> Try a combination of different mags and the new slide stop.
> 
> Its been a while, but I have heard of this before. I think either Kimber can do their magic on the slide stop, or U might very well fix it w/ the wilson stop.


All wilson mags...

I had read on a Kimber forum that the slide stop problem isn't rare... some were even filing the slide stops down abit. I won't even attempt to do that. The wilson stops already have this mod... here's a photo of the stop that I ordered...Notice the "With Built in Detent", That is supposed to fix the malfunction...


----------



## 2400

I'm using those on several of my 1911's, they work great.


----------



## Guest

2400 said:


> I'm using those on several of my 1911's, they work great.


Were you having issues with the slide locking back with ammo still in the mag...?


----------



## jwkimber45

Strange........the only problems I've had with my Kimber have been with handloads, obvisouly an ammo problem......


----------



## 2400

js said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using those on several of my 1911's, they work great.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you having issues with the slide locking back with ammo still in the mag...?
Click to expand...

No, when I built the 1911's I used that slide stop.


----------



## RONNIE J

*KIMBER MAGS*

This has been a problem with the factory mags, once the follower and spring are changed to Wilson or Tripp-the problem seems to go away--were you using a mag other than the factory when it happened.? Most times it is not the slide stop but the follower.

Ron


----------



## Guest

*Re: KIMBER MAGS*



RONNIE J said:


> This has been a problem with the factory mags, once the follower and spring are changed to Wilson or Tripp-the problem seems to go away--were you using a mag other than the factory when it happened.? Most times it is not the slide stop but the follower.
> 
> Ron


Yep, I was using all wilson mags...


----------



## RONNIE J

*ODD*

Let us know how it goes with the new slide stop, I have installed several of the Wilson's in different Kimbers and all have been drop in.

Ron


----------



## 2400

*Re: ODD*



RONNIE J said:


> Let us know how it goes with the new slide stop, I have installed several of the Wilson's in different Kimbers and all have been drop in.
> 
> Ron


I've used 10-11 of them so far and only had to fit one.


----------



## Guest

*Re: ODD*



RONNIE J said:


> Let us know how it goes with the new slide stop, I have installed several of the Wilson's in different Kimbers and all have been drop in.
> 
> Ron


I will, it's been shipped... It should be here in a couple of days...


----------



## awall

Look at the slide lock and see if you can see brass on the tip of it. If you can take a fine file and file that spot. This should fix your problem. Don't take too much off or the follower won't push it up and lock the frame back.


----------



## Shipwreck

Hey, its been 2 weeks. How did it work?


----------



## AGG

*Kimber Pro CDP II slide stop FTF*

I'm in the same boat as you buddy. I bought the Kimber Pro CDP II last week and have put about 250 rounds through it so far. I shoots great, but mine has also had about 10 FTFs where the slide will lock back. I changed my grip on the gun to double check my thumb wasn't hitting the slide stop, but it didn't make a difference. So I ordered a slide stop from Wilson Combat and a WC magazine as well. We'll see tomorrow if th problem fixes itself with this new slide stop! It better, for what I paid for the gun.


----------



## AGG

*Slide Stop Problem*

I took my Kimber Pro CDP to the range today and put another 250 rounds through it, using new Wilson Combat mags and a Wilson Combat slide stop. Still had 6 FTFs. After some experimenting with ammo and mags, I've determined that it is not the mags. When I use 230 gr FMJs, the ball seems to catch the slide stop causing it to lock back when feeding a new round, usually on the 3rd or 4th round of the mag. Not a problem when I use hollow point ammo though. The local gunsmith I use had the same problem with his Kimber, he advised filing the slide stop where it touches the ball ammo during feeding (I haven't tried the "built in detent" slide stops from Wilson Combat, only the extended grip slide stops). 
I'll be filing down the slide stop a bit to see if that ends this problem once and for all. Any advice on filing it down?


----------

